# What kind of sugar is in maple syrup?



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm trying to cut back on fructose... what kind of sugar is in maple syrup? Is that soon to be on my 'out' list?

Thanks!!


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I believe it is mainly sucrose. And grade B maple syrup (the darker, more flavorful kind) also has a small amount of fructose and glucose.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Here is a pdf chart. Interesting that it varies so much between the types.


----------

